# Dying sulcata



## AZRT (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I’ve been told my baby sulcata will die as his bottom shell is soft. I have no clue what happened. He is in a tort house with uvb/basking at 103 and cool temps in the mid 80’s. I feed fresh collards, mustards, endive etc with calcium and the occasional cactus pads. He is mister daily and with humidity in the low 70’s and get some sun outside several days a week and I soak 3-4 days a week as well. 

A few days ago he quit eating but he is still active and moving around tank. 

I feel my care is good as I’m anal and take great care of all my annals I’ve had.

Is this what happens buying from a pet store?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 17, 2018)

Is the plastron soft like a Tupperware lid, or mushy?

This could be a case of hatchling failure syndrome 
I would contact the pet store and see where they get the babies from. How were they housed?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 17, 2018)

Give this a read-
"Hatchling Failure Syndrome"
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/"Hatchling-Failure-Syndrome".23493/
Do the symptoms match up?


----------



## AZRT (Sep 17, 2018)

I plan on contacting them today. I have avoided all pellets as bedding etc. I went here for help and listened to everyone. No fruits etc. 

Squishy.

The pet store had him on Timothy hay bedding. I bought the “glass tank” setup but put him in the tortoise box a few days later


----------



## AZRT (Sep 17, 2018)

Here are some pics

I’m guess he will slow down and become lethargic?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2018)

Please have an upbeat attitude about your little tortoise. If you believe what people say (that he's dying) you may not do what he needs to be healthy. ALL baby tortoises have slightly soft plastrons. Just make sure you're using a GOOD UVB light and calcium-rich foods, along with an occasional pinch of calcium powder over the food.  (the calcium MUST HAVE UVB in order to do its job inside the tortoise)

Re-read our baby sulcata care sheet. You'll find it pinned at the top of the sulcata section. Make any adjustments to the way you care for and feed your baby so that he has all the benefits he needs to grow strong and healthy. Give him what he needs, and he won't die.

(and clean off the built up poop from his tail. Sometimes that builds up and they aren't able to poop out any more poop)


----------



## AZRT (Sep 17, 2018)

I won’t give up. All I can get him to eat is collard/mustard greens, romaine and cactus 

I won’t just give up. I love animals too much and am attached to this little guy


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 17, 2018)

AZRT said:


> I won’t give up. All I can get him to eat is collard/mustard greens, romaine and cactus
> 
> I won’t just give up. I love animals too much and am attached to this little guy


Best of luck! Hoping the best for your little one.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 19, 2018)

@AZRT 
How is your baby? Any change? I've been thinking about him!


----------



## AZRT (Sep 19, 2018)

Went back to where I got him and the owner is concerned about his soft shell in the bottom. Other than that he looks perfectly healthy and active. He had me bring a radiometer home to measure the UVB output which should be around 3.0-3.5 from what he said and mine was at 1.2

I added more bedding which increased the uvb to him to the 3.5 but now it’s too hot so tomorrow I’ll need a different bulb for heat. I’m currently using a reptishn combo bask/uvb light for him


----------



## LaLaP (Sep 19, 2018)

You're his hero for sorting out this puzzle of what could be wrong and what could help. You're doing a great job! We're pulling for you guys!


----------



## AZRT (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks. I’m hoping this works.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 20, 2018)

Here and watching with hope!


----------



## AZRT (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok so I have the proper UVB level but I have to
add so much extra bedding to get to that point that now the heat is hitting 117. I need a better bulb. Suggestion?


Oh he is currently in a tortoise box


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 20, 2018)

AZRT said:


> Ok so I have the proper UVB level but I have to
> add so much extra bedding to get to that point that now the heat is hitting 117. I need a better bulb. Suggestion?
> What type / wattage bulb are u currently using? How high above the substrate is it located?
> 
> Oh he is currently in a tortoise box


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 20, 2018)

AZRT said:


> Ok so I have the proper UVB level but I have to
> add so much extra bedding to get to that point that now the heat is hitting 117. I need a better bulb. Suggestion?
> Oh he is currently in a tortoise box



Wow...117 is way hot... Not exactly sure what you are doing with all the “bedding”. I guess you mean substrate.
At this point in time, it might really be beneficial to upload some pictures of your enclosure, the lights, the whole set up so we all can get a better visual.

Good luck with your lil guy.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm so glad to hear that you may have found the problem! I can't help you with lights, but I know you'll get it all sorted out!


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,
117 F is *way too hot* for any tortoise. You will cook your baby tortoise with this temps !
The basking spot should be around 103 F and the whole enclosure at 80,6 day and night.
The key for a healthy thriving baby sulcata is the humidity. It should be not lower than 85 % day and night.
Your baby must be soaked daily for 30 - 40 minutes. The water must stay warm during the soak.
Only right temps, right humidity and daily soaks let a sulcata baby thrive healthy.
A great food for tort babies is Belgian Endive. Please try if your baby wants to eat this food.

I use a Arcadia D3 bulb for all my tortoises. The bulb produces heat, visible light and UVB.


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Very bad attitude by saying he will die. Rather than that try to save him by going to vet and giving him sun light as much as possible...


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello.
Are there news here ? How is your baby doing ? @AZRT


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 22, 2018)

Hope that old saying is true..."no news is good news".


----------

